

Ask HN: Exit Interviews, are you truthful? - ExitInterviewQ

Using a throwaway account since most of my company is on here. I'm leaving a large tech firm in the midwest and am thinking about what to say during my exit interview with HR.<p>What do you say in an exit interview? A great read on exit interviews is here (http://www.forbes.com/sites/jacquelynsmith/2012/07/31/you-quit-your-job-now-they-demand-an-exit-interview-what-do-you-say/) which has two schools of thought:<p><i>Be completely honest with their employers—dishing out constructive criticism, berating or praising colleagues, airing grievances, or applauding the corporation for its do-gooding ways.<p></i>If you don’t have anything nice to say, lie.<p>When you leave a company, what approach do you take?
======
felixclack
Just had an exit interview today... not sure there's any point in airing
grievances at this stage. Water under the bridge.

Just tried to give some positive feedback on my time with them.

------
TWAndrews
There's no sense in burning bridges. If there are problematic colleagues, work
situations, etc., it's worth giving feedback on those, but framed in a
constructive way.

------
DamnYuppie
No, it is all sugar canes and rainbows. Make it all about the new opportunity
and your personal growth.

As stated there is no need to burn bridges.

